# Books allowed for SE Exam



## DAVE9999 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone who has taken the SE I &amp; II know of any restrictions on books that can be used? In particular, the Structural Engineering Reference Manual?

Thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave,

It depends on your state. Which state are you taking the exam(s)?


----------



## DAVE9999 (Aug 26, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Dave,
> It depends on your state. Which state are you taking the exam(s)?



I'm taking the exams in Illinois (in October)

(Sorry my post shows up 3 times, not sure what happened)


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 26, 2009)

You'll need to verify this with the IL SE board but I believe that only the actual codes can be brought in the exam room. They must be the actual codes and not photocopies I believe as well.

I hope this helps!


----------

